# Has Anyone Made Their Own Clothesline Posts?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping that this will be the year that I can get a Clothesline  
~Has anyone ever made their own posts?
I would appreciate any input or tips you would be willing to share.
Thanks so much 

~Sharon


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We've always just grabbed a couple of corner posts out of the fence post pile. :shrug:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Husband did 4 x 4 treated post and 2 x 6 for the top cross part. He also put 2 feet of cement in the ground too And then a couple of hooks in the top.. Also, have a couple lines from tree to tree that work really well too. Hope this helps !!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

4x4 in the ground, in cement, and a 2x4 across the top. Some hooks and line and all good. I have three poles, one at each end and one in the middle. 
My clothes line isnt straight, it turns at the middle post. Works perfect!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you so much! This sounds more attainable knowing what to do


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw this done on a cement slab (no digging for post holes); seemed to be working ok. Portable too, sometimes it was in the sun, sometimes in the shade. The teather ball poles were those cement filled tires with the metal pole stuck in, they have a ring at the top that the line to the teather ball ties on to.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

2 or 3 inch double wall pipe first piece 8 ft long top cross bar 4 foot long welded to a T
drill holes 8-12 inches apart . install eye bolts best to cap the ends of the pipe since yellow jackets tend to nest in the warm pipe .
simple fast and they last for decades .
Moms has been up over 40 years and doesnt show age


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I used 4 x 4's and a 2 x 4 cross them. I have 4 lines but not real long . I used the old wire that was on the old posts and I drilled holes in the 2 x4 like it was before and run wire through. I twist the wire around the 2 x 4 and then around the the wire line. Not probably best way but works for me. It the old clothes line wire. I do have to tighten them up once in awhile. I only repaced one end and now I need to put in the two on the other end. I used treated 4 x 4's and I hope will last. I used wringer washer and loaded the lines. 

Years back when husband was alive he came out and I was tightening up the wires and he fussed at me I was not doing it right. Okay how do you do it? Well you dig behind the posts and push them back . Okay next time the lines need tightening I told him you do. After awhile I went out to see out the digging was going. He had two of the kids hanging on the end the wire to pull it tight and he was trying to drive in a nail. He did no digging. I never said a word about it. I did it from then on. He could come up with the dangest ideas.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Mine's a cut off telephone pole with a 2x6 nailed across the back side, dirt hole with brace wire anchoring it to a chunk of scrap iron I used for a dead man. Other ends of the two lines are hooked onto a 6x6 porch post. Holds both lines full, 200' long.


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been really contemplating this one:

http://builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/DIYClothesDry/DIYClothesDryRack.htm


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone


----------

